# [SOLVED] Not able to run stunnel

## manu_leo

Hi Expets, I am trying to start stunnel on my Gentoo server and I get the below error message :-

 *Quote:*   

>  ERROR: stunnel needs service(s) net + gentoo

 

I am not sure how to get this fixed as I havent worked with it before. Also googling does not give me any relevant match for this error.

Appreciate if you guys could help me to get this fixed. 

Appreciate all your help and thanks in advance.Last edited by manu_leo on Fri Jan 09, 2015 3:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manu_leo

This is what I get when I try to start the stunnel service //

 *Quote:*   

> init.d # /etc/init.d/stunnel restart
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...
> 
> /etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 8: syntax error near unexpected token `"172.17.231.52 netmask 255.255.255.248 broadcast 172.17.231.55"'
> ...

 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## khayyam

manu_leo ...

as the error says, you have a syntax error in /etc/conf.d/net ... please post the contents of that file.

best ... khay

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks Khay, actually that was the problem. There was some misconfiguration with the network settings which I corrected and now it is working just fine.

Appreciate all your help.

----------

